#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Testers SNUFFELSITE gezocht

## admin

Omdat wij op dit moment in een *BETA* fase zitten van onze nieuwe *SNUFFELSITE* zijn wij op zoek naar een aantal bestaande SnuffelSite gebruikers die de nieuwe SNUFFELSITE eens onder de loep willen nemen.

Wie oh wie wil hier eens serieus mee aan de gang?

Meld je aan door een e-mail te sturen aan onderstaand e-mail adres.

Zet hierin de volgende gegevens

Je echte naam:
Je telefoonnummer:
Je e-mail adres:

De aanmelding stuur je naar admin@licht-geluid.nl
Zet in het onderwerp: TESTER SNUFFELSITE.

Met vriendelijke groet,
J&H Licht en Geluid

www.licht-geluid.nl Administrator


Forum administrator.

----------

